# Clipper roof inspections



## Not happy clipper owner (12 mo ago)

Be very careful in purchasing a clipper, the roof actually has a every 90 inspection, even as a brand new unit, it's in your manual that you don't get unless you download it. The leak happened right in our front yard at 4-5 months of ownership, $3000-$4000 of repair at our expense in a brand new unit, we got to camp in it twice, never been so badly treated by the dealership and the manufacturer. We own a 34 ft Dutchman and was not ever treated like this but.


----------



## Jennifer Morgon (Dec 24, 2015)

House owners must use proper materials for their roofs because if the roofs are not safe then it is very difficult to live. Leakage may occur due to improper installment of the roof and cheap materials that are used in roofing system.


----------



## emmaquinn (Dec 10, 2021)

Not happy clipper owner said:


> Be very careful in purchasing a clipper, the roof actually has a every 90 inspection, even as a brand new unit, it's in your manual that you don't get unless you download it. The leak happened right in our front yard at 4-5 months of ownership, $3000-$4000 of repair at our expense in a brand new unit Precast inspection Melbourne, we got to camp in it twice, never been so badly treated by the dealership and the manufacturer. We own a 34 ft Dutchman and was not ever treated like this but.


Hi. I am just looking for any advice or tips on how to get started in roof and building inspections. I am currently employed. I have been with my company 38 years and will be retiring at the end of the year. I would like to start a drone business when I retire as a means to supplement my income and to stay busy. Over the next 9 months I want to start honing my skills and getting the equipment and training I will need to get started. I currently own a Evo II and love flying it. I am hoping some of you can give me tips on what software (free versions if possible) to get that will help with flying, mapping, damage inspection etc. also where are some good places to go to get training. Any help or advice would be greatly appreciated. thanks


----------

